# Missing technical articles from MHF?



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Something that I like to see from other forums, that I think is missing from here, are when owners do modifications and post pictorial descriptions showing problems and solutions.

I'm not saying there arent any but there seems to be very few.

Before anyone jumps down my throat.........yes I have seen a couple and they are fine but in my opinion there is room for a lot more.

Maybe its because the motorhoming community rarely do their own repairs/installations? 

I am going to be installing a new back window in my van soon, along with a crank up satellite and maybe an alarm system. Im also going to be painting a new front bumper I have bought from ebay for £5 and fitting that, but would anybody else be interested in seeing my cockups as much as I am interested in theirs?

I waxoyled the underside of my van last autumn and took loads of pictures but couldnt get them uploaded so gave up after 3 attempts, but wonder if anyone else would be interested enough for me to try and post a few piccys of my future projects.

What do you guys think?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Agree*

Hello,

I agree to an extent, I do some photo posts if you look at my Aldi heating for example, trek did the same. Artona has done some today.

However, it is a very busy forum with a wide and varied bunch of users and many topics.

With me it is a case of having the time, in addition to all the stuff I do.

TM


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Yes please Twinky, just the sort of thing I like to see / hear about....... not sure that I want to see a mess of 'Waxoyl' dripping off the underside of the chassis though :lol: but other technical jobs / modifications; yep!

Harvey


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes I agree that pictures of dripping waxoyl wouldnt be very interesting  .

What I would like to see though is a things like reversing camera installations, gaslow installs, satellite installs, servicing items like cleaning vents and fridges.

Also upgrades like extra windows, microwaves, extra sockets, making good use of storage space, solar panels, etc.

Even if I have no intention of doing these jobs on my van I like to see and read about others.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

There,s a few from this link!
http://www.motts.org/MOTORHOMES.htm

c.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talking about Clive


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Very, very few motorhomers do this sort of stuff on their vans.

Everyone, however, uses their vans and can help each other enormously by reporting on our travels. As we can't get people even to do that I don't hold out much hope for composition of an MHF Haynes Manual.

The simple fact is people would much rather suck than blow.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I asked for a forum like this ages ago, but don't recall getting much support.

A how to or how not to would make for good reading, and most likely be quite funny too, Clives is good, but he can't do everything to every van.

Maybe we should have a poll to see if there's much demand, and what jobs we'd like to see immortalised in the forum.

Kev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you seen this Forum

>MHF Members Guides<

or searched through the Blogs

>Search Blogs<

By using Repair and Solar and install for different searches it gave some good examples

Heres one example >Mid life refit<

I wondr if Nuke could divide the Blogs in two and put the purely travel blogs in one and then entitle the other technical Blogs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They're OK Frank but not exactly what I was after, we could do with something along the lines of a Haynes manual, IE words with pictures, but on specific after market devices or standard replacement parts.

Words only can be very misleading, as the writer knows what he means but the reader could be mystified.

Kev.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

One of the biggest problems Kev is we are all amateurs, in the main. To write something along a Haynes manual we would have to ensure it was 100% correct.

I am blogging about our van conversion (www.fulltiming.co.uk) I have run out of time this morning with a post about fitting the windows and will have to go back to it tonight. I enjoy blogging about what I am doing and if it helps anyone else great but I would not want it to be taken as a guide in case it misleads someone.

Where MHF is concerned I have also posted about what we are doing and only a few people have responded

stew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All excellent points stew, but I'm not into blogs, and surely they would need to be vetted by someone in the know such as Clive etc to make sure they were safe, and obviously the usual warnings re H&S.

The blogs I have read so far are pretty much about travel and would not be suitable for technical stuff.

I think a picture says a thousand words (you could write a song about that) but more importantly if someone says splice into the red wire, a picture shows which one, you could more or less do away with words altogether.

All it needs is the will.

BTW would you please ask Nuke to sort this advert lark out, as I'm fed up of sending PM's to be unanswered and using the unmanned web mail. I keep getting the attack screen, regardless of which browser I use.

Kev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kev,

Do you not think travel blogs are a rich source of information to be shared to all motorhomers' benefit?

If not, fair enough. If so, where are yours?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Kev,
> 
> Do you not think travel blogs are a rich source of information to be shared to all motorhomers' benefit?
> 
> ...


I didn't say they weren't if you read it again you will see that,



Moi said:


> The blogs I have read so far are pretty much about travel and would not be suitable for technical stuff


as for mine, it would be too boring to read methinks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Short answer - buy a Haynes Manual! 

It's actually written by John Wickersham, and sounds like just the thing you are after. :wink:

See >> here << and >> here << for a start.

The problem on here is that if someone suggests drying the Waxoyl with a blowlamp to speed up the process . . . . we all know there are those who may do it!! :roll: :roll:

Stewart is spot on with his comment. We need to be very careful on an open forum, especially when litigation keeps so many solicitors in clover these days.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Docs*



CliveMott said:


> There,s a few from this link!
> http://www.motts.org/MOTORHOMES.htm
> 
> c.


I think this one of Clive's has to be the best. I did this from the one he published in MMM.

I fitted it to our previous motorhome and will get around (sometime) to doing it in this one.

What intrigues me is this paragraph.

"New regulations now preclude amateurs from doing mains wiring in their own houses, but so far this legislation is not believed to extend to motor homes. This MAINS WIRING is potentially lethal if not done correctly. Several details are omitted from this description and if you are qualified to do this work you will not need to ask. If you are not qualified to do this task then employ someone who is."

Hope we are both on the same wavelength?

TM


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> All excellent points stew, but I'm not into blogs, and surely they would need to be vetted by someone in the know such as Clive etc to make sure they were safe, and obviously the usual warnings re H&S.
> Kev


>Members Motorhoming Guides< although largely written by the authors were vetted by members themselves, first being placed in the >FAQ Temp Section<  for comment or correction. Much better all round to pool knowledge in my view.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

New regulations (Part P of the building regs) do *not* stop amateurs doing wiring in their own property, except in certain parts.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> >Members Motorhoming Guides< although largely written by the authors were vetted by members themselves, first being placed in the >FAQ Temp Section<  for comment or correction. Much better all round to pool knowledge in my view.
> 
> peedee


Thanks Peedee. As the Mod who didn't duck fast enough I have been administering these, and I agree with you it's about the best we can do on a forum.

It just intrigues me that _*some *_folk who are searching for helpful articles don't seem to look under the yellow drop-down which is clearly labelled "Articles"??

Several times a week someone asks a question that has been very comprehensively answered in those excellent guides, when they have obviously not looked to see what is there.

It must be disparaging for those members who spent so much time and effort writing and perfecting the articles? :roll:

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Part P*



sallytrafic said:


> New regulations (Part P of the building regs) do *not* stop amateurs doing wiring in their own property, except in certain parts.


Part P = Anywhere outside (almost (I Think)).

So for example:

You want to wire up your new log cabin....

You cannot dig a trench, cable with SWA, cover with concrete covers and yellow warning tape and re-fill.

You can, run an EHU from the house similar to the ones we have on our motorhomes. This can trail all around the garden in the rain, over flower beds where you dig with your spade and so on.

But what will people continue to do?

Usually, get some T&E, tack it all around the walls, pop it in some plastic conduit or overflow pipe or hang it from the house to the shed (even seen people peg washing out on the mains supply cable!).

Magic


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> It just intrigues me that _*some *_folk who are searching for helpful articles don't seem to look under the yellow drop-down which is clearly labelled "Articles"??
> 
> Several times a week someone asks a question that has been very comprehensively answered in those excellent guides, when they have obviously not looked to see what is there.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with you on this and have even been guilty of it myself and I even knew there was such a forum but didn't look there first 

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peedee said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > It just intrigues me that _*some *_folk who are searching for helpful articles don't seem to look under the yellow drop-down which is clearly labelled "Articles"??
> ...


Oh bugger, I have done it too, I've even posted the same question more than once, this Alzheimers is words than AIDS, and I don't want that again.

I think part of the problem with searching for stuff, is the answers don't really work out too well, and bring up really useless stuff IMHO, so after a while you give up and ask the forum.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just so I don't get accused of wanting stuff, but not willing to give back.

I have very bravely IMHO posted This

I await being shot down in flames.

Kev.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I think part of the problem with searching for stuff, is the answers don't really work out too well, and bring up really useless stuff IMHO, so after a while you give up and ask the forum."

Perhaps it's me, but I'd conclude the obvious answer is to resolve to learn how to search properly, rather than asking MHF members to assemble all you want in one place you know of.

Dave


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I am not necessarily looking for articles that contain detailed 'how to' guides a la the Haynes manual.

I even dont need to see pictures of which wire splices into which part of the loom, because I realise that apart from the very common makes, in general all our vans are different. 

What I am refering to is something like Artonas installation of the skylight. ie heres me marking the roof, then cutting the hole, then screwing it in, then standing back to admire my handywork (or not) :? .

I dont need to know what size screws or whether he was wearing safety gear. If I did I would ask him.

The issue of litigation wouldnt then be an issue because you are not posting it as a detailed 'how to' instruction manual. If someone cut through their cabling trying to fit a skyklight could they blame Artona? Of course not!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

twinky said:


> If someone cut through their cabling trying to fit a skyklight could they blame Artona? Of course not!


You sure about that Twinky?

Marks & Spencers have big labels on their microwave meals which say, "_Beware. The contents of this package may be very hot after microwaving!" _. . . or words to that effect.

Mind-blowingly pathetic I know, but they didn't put them there for nothing!!

Dave :roll: :roll:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

twinky said:


> I am not necessarily looking for articles that contain detailed 'how to' guides a la the Haynes manual.


Me neither: I just find it interesting to see what people have done in the way of modifications / additions / repairs and I assume there are some others who are too. That is why I posted pictures etc. of my sink replacement and the photo's of my Eberspacher Combitronic: just in case of interest to others.

Harvey


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Lots of interesting comments. A question about a statement in my "Automatic Inverter Switching" bit was raised. I specifically did not give all the details for a novice to follow. Details like cable terminals and the like were missed out because a technician qualified to do this sort of work would know what to use for themselves. But quite often qualified and certified electricians are not circuit designers even for circuits as simple as this, but they can follow a circuit diagram and do a proper instalation using their skills. V17 of the IEE regs is a big document and a bit of a minefield. Most of the bits on my primative web site Motorhome section have been previously published in hard copy and there are more in the pipeline - but only after they have been published. No point in shooting myself in the foot is there?

If anybody has a technical question and would like an opinion just PM me with the question and give a direct email address and I will do my best.
Take care.
Perhaps see you at the NEC. We are there Monday afternoon through to Thursday.
C.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Good offer Clive.

I'll look out for you at the NEC on Wednesday.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

ingram said:


> twinky said:
> 
> 
> > I am not necessarily looking for articles that contain detailed 'how to' guides a la the Haynes manual.
> ...


Isn't that what the "Garage" is for :? Click on my "garage" button below this message then click on "Mohican"

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, that was mt thought at the time, peedee. Running skinny I have no idea whether or not I have a Garage button, but mine is:
http://www.mobilephonesdirect.co.uk/Brands/HTC/b509/n443/p31043.aspx

It shows additions, but equally could show DIY.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Yes, that was mt thought at the time, peedee. Running skinny I have no idea whether or not I have a Garage button, but mine is:
> http://www.mobilephonesdirect.co.uk/Brands/HTC/b509/n443/p31043.aspx
> 
> It shows additions, but equally could show DIY.
> ...


Dave - have you put the wrong link in your post. You do have a garage button but it goes to detail about a motorhome not a mobile phone

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oops! Yes, thanks, Stew. Finger trouble. Just click Garage button then! 

My Facebook friends will know how I got that confused. Just decided on which iPhone killer to buy with what carrier/tariff 

Dave


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

8) 
I agree with the original sentiments, that to see pictures of mods that others have found very useful would be a great help. Since starting on this new way of life just over 12 months ago and joining MHF I have found a mountain of help on this site. From fretting for days over drilling my first hole to fit a rear view camera to stopping the rattle from cloths hangers, the confidence to drill or the simple black plastic hose tip has all come from this site and the experience of others. So, yes, if a new forum with pictures will help to pull these tips together then I say go for it. In 12 months I have a few tips myself that I want to share. Each MH will be different and in our case, a Lunar Telstar, there seem to be very few of our kind out there so seeing pictures of other Telstar mods would be very useful. Time is the issue in our case but I fully intend to take some photos of simple mods that I have made that further improve for us what is already an excellent little house on wheels.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Let us know how many of your facebook friends pop into the Phone shop asking for a Morello Dave. 

Actually its a great name for a phone - the vodaphone Morello   

stew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My mention of a Haynes manual was not intended to be taken literally, obviously no one is going to go to the trouble of a hardback copy of your efforts.

Those with any sense will have known I simply meant meaningful photos and meaningful words matching the pictures, although even Haynes get that bit wrong often.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My mention of a Haynes manual was not intended to be taken literally . . . .
> Kev.


I know Kev? 

But those Wickersham manuals I mentioned are crammed full of great hints and tips, and although they clearly do not cover every mod or fix they offer a pretty good basic instruction.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The mention of a Haynes manual did not conjure up a picture of a hard back manual to me Kev, it made me think of something a lot more formal, i.e this is how you do it, written by an expert which ultimately someone who has made an error could blame.

Norm and I are converting a van and we intend doing everything even down to installing gas appliances. However this will all be done under the watchful eye of experts. Whilst I want to learn how to do the lot I don't want to kill my family.

I think its a great idea for more threads along the lines of "this is how I did it" but not along the lines of "this is how you do it". In practise there is little difference but in law potentially a major one

stew


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Exactly my sentiments Stew. 

I'll hazard a guess that most folks who attempt these mods to their own van are much like me. ie middle aged bloke with a family and a job who likes to save a little cash and gets satisfaction by getting their tools out over the weekend and seeing a job well done. 

I have no intention of posting highly detailed articles because I havent got the time for one thing. But I appreciate the efforts of those that do. I also wouldnt want the posts to give the impression that folks should be drilling and cutting holes through gas pipes and electrics. But I think people have more common sense than that. 

Part of my original post was to ask whether people would be interested in seeing the more mundane jobs that I undertake and would like to see from others. A picture of a cluttered van garage before and lovely new storage boxes installed after is the kind of thing Im thinking of. Now thats mundane! 

Artonas recent post is less mundane but still far from detailed and, as he said, isnt claiming to be the definitive guide to installing a skylight but it does give me the confidence to have a go if I was thinking of doing the same.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

artona said:


> The mention of a Haynes manual did not conjure up a picture of a hard back manual to me Kev, it made me think of something a lot more formal, i.e this is how you do it, written by an expert which ultimately someone who has made an error could blame.
> 
> Norm and I are converting a van and we intend doing everything even down to installing gas appliances. However this will all be done under the watchful eye of experts. Whilst I want to learn how to do the lot I don't want to kill my family.
> 
> ...


Excellent point Stew, well made.

Kev


----------

